# Balance Training System For Horses



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Just anouther way to get a quick fix and get people to spend money. There is no substitute for good training and taking your time and doing it correctly.


----------



## IvySteele (Feb 8, 2011)

nrhareiner said:


> Just anouther way to get a quick fix and get people to spend money. There is no substitute for good training and taking your time and doing it correctly.


Sorry, maybe I should have explained more. I'm not looking at this product as a quick fix but more of an aid to help my horse understand what I'm looking for. I intended to use this as a training aid not as a training regimen.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Still comes down to the same thing.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok, what do you want this product for? Are you wanting your horse to 'arch' it's neck, or are you more concerned about how it is working through it's whole body - forward, engaged and through the back?

If you're looking at just getting a 'headset' (the product name of the above link makes me cringe) then don't bother. Learn how to help the use use it's body in order to come 'through' to the bridle, THEN your 'headset' will come.

If you're looking at something to lunge your horse in, to help it come over the back, this product *may* help, but something to the bit is going to be more effective, to the cavesson you don't have a connection in front. 
The pessoa system is very good for working on the horse as a whole, it encourages the hind legs to come under the horse and the back to swing, while working into a nice even contact. There is no pull on the horse's mouth and the hind legs move, as the ropes are on a pulley system so that when the leg moves, the roller just slides along the rope rather than straight to the bit.


----------



## IvySteele (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok, you're entitled to your opinion. Personally, I will try different methods with my horse until I find something that is easy for her to understand (to build a foundation on) and if it takes a balance training system for her to understand that she can flex her neck and stretch under with her hind feet then it is something I can build on. I don't expect this system to be my only means of encouraging my horse to flex and build her back muscles.


----------



## IvySteele (Feb 8, 2011)

Kayty said:


> Ok, what do you want this product for? Are you wanting your horse to 'arch' it's neck, or are you more concerned about how it is working through it's whole body - forward, engaged and through the back?
> 
> If you're looking at just getting a 'headset' (the product name of the above link makes me cringe) then don't bother. Learn how to help the use use it's body in order to come 'through' to the bridle, THEN your 'headset' will come.
> 
> ...


I'm looking for something that can help my horse learn to flex, round her back muscles, and engage her hindfeet. I'm not worried about headset right now.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

You asked for opinions. I gave mine. If you do not like it that is fine. It is your money and your horse. I just know for a fact that you can get the same result with out spend your money on this.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

As an example,
You could sign up for a course of study,buy the book,buy the CD's,go to the clinic, buy the specialize tack.
*Or*

Get with someone that has done this before and get some coaching and get your horse into the hills where these muscle groups will develop through use.

Here we are on a 5 mile hill climb and guess what,it develops all the parts that you are talking about.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know if there is any real difference between a Pessoa and the system shown there. I don't know if they work or not. I don't know if they are detrimental or not.
But I do know that you do not develop the kind of lift of the back we all seek that enables the horse to reach more under himself and shift more weight to the rear by "building back muscles." as is quoted in the manual. Just like us, the horse lifts his back by engaging his ABDOMINAL muscles , and other muscles that run below the spine /back. He develops his core to strengthen his back. If he is engaging his back muscles (i.e. contracting them, as that is the only thing a muscle CAN do) then his back will become tighter and shorter and thus drop down.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

It's far cheaper and easier to just get some bale twine and tie the horse's face to its chest...

May I suggest lessons with a certified instructor? In this case you won't need to rely on gadgets to train for you..


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I wouldn't spend the money on the system. Even if it works as advertised, which I doubt, it won't do anything that can't be done with a well-fitting saddle and snaffle bridle and correct back-to-front riding. Personally, I would keep working on getting your mare forward, transitions between and within gaits, leg yields and "true" lateral work (shoulder fore, shoulder in, etc.), and some hill work as Marecare suggested. It'll take time, but you'll get your mare properly working from behind and rounding naturally without all that paraphernalia.

Additionally, if you don't have personal experience introducing something like that to a horse who's never seen/felt it before, I'd enlist the help of someone who has. That's a lot of strap and rope to tangle in if the horse starts feeling claustrophobic about it.


----------



## IvySteele (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't waste my money on it. In addition to hillwork and lateral movements, some work with ground poles may also be helpful. Often these gadgets seem like they would work, but they are really just a gimick. I know that I have had many people recommend using side reins while lunging, however, each time I have used them or seen others use them, I notice the same thing. That they bump the horse (unlike a forgiving hand) with every stride, and actually encourage the horse to eventually come off the bit rather than accept it, or just become hard in the mouth. Although the end result "looks" like the horse is traveling correctly, it just induces more problems than it helps. Also, with many of these gadgets, a lot of horses will feel really claustrophobic wearing them.


----------

